# انتهاء فترة احتفالات و مسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2009-2010



## My Rock (7 يناير 2010)

نِعْمَةُ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، وَمَحَبَّةُ اللهِ، وَشَرِكَةُ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ مَعَ جَمِيعِكُمْ

بداية تهانينا للجميع بالاعياد المجيدة و مرة اخرى نتمنى للجميع سنة مليئة بالبركات و النِعم السماوية

حان وقت الاعلان عن انتهاء فترة الاحتفالات بالاعياد المجيدة, هذه الفترة الذي قضينا خلالها وفي منتديات الكنيسة وقتاً رائعاً مليئ بالمشاركات الروحية الخاصة بالميلاد المجيد, ميلاد السيد المسيح و تجسد الله الكلمة. هذه السنة شهدنا فيها تضاعفاً كبيراً في التفاعل و المشاركة في قسم منتدى شهر الاعياد (رأس السنة) . 
هذا التفاعل و هذه البهجة اضافت رونقاً خاصاً لفترة الاعياد, فشكراً لكل قلم ساهم في كتابة موضوع و رد, شكراً لمجهودكم الرائع لاضافة هذا الرونق في هذه الفترة المهمة من حياتنا في كل سنة.

حان الوقت ايضاً ان ننهي فترة مسابقات اعياد الميلاد, و بها سنغلق قسم منتدى شهر الاعياد (رأس السنة) من تقبل اي موضوع جديد لكي نراجع المواضيع السابقة المرشحة للمسابقة و اختيار الفائز منها. المنافسة هذه السنةأيضاً كبيرة. فعدد المشاركات و المواضيع تزايد بشكل مضاعف, لذلك سيحتاج التصنيف و الاختيار الاعلان عن الفائز وقتاً و جهداً اكبر.



تم ارجاع شكل المنتدى لشكله الطبيعي مع انتهاء الاحتفالات و المسابقات.

سنترك قسم منتدى شهر الاعياد (رأس السنة) مفتوحاً لتقبل ردودكم في المواضيع الموجودة مسبقاً الى حين اعلاننا عن الفائزين الثلاثة في المسابقة ( و عندها سنقوم بغلق و اخفاء القسم و افتتاحه مجدداً في الاعياد القادمة), لكن القسم لن يستقبل اي موضوع جديد.


مرة اخرى, كل عام و انتم بالف خير و سنة جديدة سعيدة مع المسيح و نِعمه و بركاته السماوية.

سلام و نعمة


----------



## twety (7 يناير 2010)

*كل سنه وانت طيب
وكل سنه وكل اعضاء المنتدى بخير وبسلام
ويارب تكون سنه حلوة علينا كلنا
وعيد سعيد علينا
رغم ما حلصل امبارح الا برضه لنا رجاء فى المسيح
اللى جاى هيكون احسن وهما دلوقت لنا شفعاء 

شكرا ياروك لتعبك ومجهودك فى المنتدى
وحظ سعيد لكل الاعضااااااء
*


----------



## just member (7 يناير 2010)

*كل سنة وشعب المسيح كلة بخير
وميرسي بجد يا روك علي كل شيئ قدمتة النا 

*​


----------



## روزي86 (7 يناير 2010)

كل سنة وانت طيب يا روك وكل الاعضاء بخير وسعاده

ويارب دايما في تقدم ونجاح بفضل الاعضاء الجمال وربنا يعوض تعب محبة الجميع

وميرسي ليك علي تعبك في المنتدي

وبجد مجهود رائع ربنا يعوضك


----------



## !ابن الملك! (7 يناير 2010)

كل سنة وانتوا طيبين .. ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعبك من اجل المنتدى 

ولو ان خبر قنا ده حرمنى من فرحة العيد ...


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 يناير 2010)

*كل سنه وانت طيب يا روك
  ربنا يبارك تعبك وخدمتك ​*


----------



## Mary Gergees (7 يناير 2010)

*كل سنه وانت طيب
وكل اعضاء المنتدى طيبين وسعده يارب​*


----------



## جيلان (7 يناير 2010)

*وانت طيب يا زعيم
عقبال كل عام نحتفل بالميلاد مع بعض
وكل سنة وكل اعضاء المنتدى بخيير*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (7 يناير 2010)

*كل سنه وانت بالف خير ياروك
ربنا يبارك خدمتك الرائعه​*


----------



## grges monir (7 يناير 2010)

*كل سنة واعضاء منتدانا الجميل بخييير*
*وعام سعيد وميلاد مجيد لجميعكم*


----------



## tasoni queena (8 يناير 2010)

*كل سنة وانتوا طيبين

انشاء الله السنة دى احسن من اللى فاتت

الرب يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (8 يناير 2010)

كل سنة وانت طيب يا زعيم 
كل سنة والكل الاعضاء فى المنمتدى طيبين 
والاعياد الجاية تكون احلى واحلى


----------



## +CHRISTIAN+ (8 يناير 2010)

كل سنة وانتم طيبين جميعا 
أشكر الله على الذي اتاح لنا هذا الملتقى الجميل ..
أتمنى لكم التوفيق جميعا والى الأمام يا احلى منتدى في الدنيا 
سلام المسيح ....


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 يناير 2010)

*كل سنة وكل الاعضاء بخير*​


----------



## vetaa (8 يناير 2010)

*كل سنه وانت طيب يا روك
وميرسى جدا على تعبك 
ربنا يعوضك بجد

وفى انتظار الفايزين
اللى انا مش منهم
هههه
*​


----------



## totty (8 يناير 2010)

*كل سنه وانت طيب يا زعيم
وكل سنه وكل حد فى منتدانا بخير وبصحه يارب

وتعيشوا لكل سنه*​


----------



## عادل نسيم (8 يناير 2010)

*الأخ روك ( الزعيم ) كل عيد وحضرتك طيب بارك الرب في مجهوداتكم وتعاونك مع الكل ... برجاء أريد أن أشارك بالكتابة في المنتدى الي من أرسل مشاراكاتي؟*


----------



## فادية (8 يناير 2010)

*كل  سنة والكل  بخير  وصحة وسلامة*
*ربنا يعيدها  علينا  كلنا  ايام فرح وسعادة ومحبة*​


----------



## Alexander.t (8 يناير 2010)

*كل سنه وانت طيب يا روك
*​


----------



## candy shop (8 يناير 2010)

كل سنه وانت طيب ياروك 

ومنتدانا طيب 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميله 
​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (8 يناير 2010)

كل سنة وأنت طيب ياروك ..وكل أعضاء المنتدي الاعزاء بألف خير يارب 
​


----------



## النهيسى (9 يناير 2010)

*شكرا

كل سنه وحضرتك طيب وبخير*


----------



## النور الجديد (9 يناير 2010)

*سلام المسيح معك*

*ولد المسيح هللويا*

* كل عام و انت بالف خير ماي روك *
*وكل أعضاء المنتدى بالف خير يارب *​


----------



## farou2 (9 يناير 2010)

كل سنة وانت بالف الف خير 
ونعمة ربنا تكون معك دايما 
الرب يباركك وكمان كل عام ومنتدى الكنيسة بخير​


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (9 يناير 2010)

كل سنة وحضرتك طيب 

وكل اعضاء المنتدى بخير ​


----------



## بولا وديع (9 يناير 2010)

*كل سنة وانت طيب يااحلى واجمل ريس فى الدنيا
 ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك ويبارك فيك 


*​


----------



## ايهما حق (10 يناير 2010)

كل عام وانتم جميعا بخير

وتعازى الحاره لاهالى الشهداء بنجع حمادى

ونسال الرب ان يوصل روح محبته للجميع


----------



## مريم12 (11 يناير 2010)

*كل عام و انتم بخير واهل المنتدى كله بخير
و بصراحة ربنا يصبر اهالى نجع حمادى
ربنا يرحمنا​*


----------



## +febronia+ (11 يناير 2010)

كل سنة انت طيب


----------



## rana1981 (11 يناير 2010)

*كل سنة والجميع بالف خير​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (11 يناير 2010)

كل سنة والجميع بخير وسلام​


----------



## kalimooo (12 يناير 2010)

مع اطيب التمنيات بالخير والبركات

على المنتدى بكامل اهله...


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 يناير 2010)

كل سنه وانت طيب يا زعيم 
​


----------



## النور الجديد (12 يناير 2010)

*كل عام وانت بالف خير ماي روك*
*والاعضاء والمنتدى بالف خير يارب*​


----------



## شاول الطرسوسى (16 يناير 2010)

برغم  انى تايه  فى المنتدى لكني سعيد بقبولى كعضو منكم شكرا جزيلا


----------



## kalimooo (18 يناير 2010)

وانت طيب يا زعيم


----------



## سور (18 يناير 2010)

كل سنة وانتم بخير وسلام
رغم الظروف التى تظهر انها قاسية
كلنها اسعدتنا لتجمعنا  فى صلاه وصوم عميق
وفرحنا ايضا بارواح الشهداء التى تنعم الان فى السماء


----------



## شاول الطرسوسى (18 يناير 2010)

سلام الرب لكم


----------



## محمد_1212 (25 يناير 2010)

كل سنه وجميع المسيحين بخير وصحه وعافيه وتقدم


----------

